# Injured Collared Dove worried about Infection.



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello everyone
Found an Injured Collared Dove yesterday morning.Unsure whether attacked by Cat / Hawk or hit by Car! Severe head damage, both eyes look as though they are missing with blood loss around both sockets.Bodily it apears OK.
Have kept it warm and as unstressed as possible, and have given it regular sips of water with slight salt / sugar content. 
This morning the Dove seems more alert and appears comfortable despite its head wounds. I am trying to feed it blended and soaked seed mix.
Have enclosed some pictures of its head wound and am concerned about infection and could do with some advice.
I do not want the bird put down and am willing to look after the Dove as have had rescued Doves in the past.
I think I have attached two pictures of eye damage and any advise if i can get medication and where would be appreciated.
Thanks all
Redleg.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im thinking he has a sickness, check back often as someone can guide you further and perhaps tell you what meds to use on him and what to feed him, if he is not pecking at seeds on his own..


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Redleg,




If you can, just feed plain whole small Seeds which are of the types Doves normally eat, and do not pre-soak them.


White Safflower, raw Sunflower Seed 'Hearts', small Oat Groats, Finch or Canary Seed mix...


Boil a quart of Water with a rounded Tablespoon of Salt, cover, let cool.

Use this to gently soak the areas where Blood has dried.

If you can, get some actual Antibiotic Eye Ointment, comes in a tiny Tube and is usually a prescription item.


If you can not get that one, get some regular 'Neosporin' ( or it's UK equivelent ) and some Q-Tips.

Squeeze a Squig of 'Neosporin' onto a Q-Tip and gently 'roll' or partially twirl the Q-Tip to apply the Neosporin to the upper area of each Eye Lid...it will distribute itself and soak in on it's own.


Can you post some close ups of the Eyes?


And, of the poops?



Phil
Lv


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a squig, I like that......


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

With the wounds cleaned off as much as possible, and the dove checked over, are there any previously unnoticed puncture wounds - under either wing, for instance? 

Are the eyes defnitely gone, or can you see either - not easy to tell from pics, on the right side can't quite see if the eye is closed or if that is just what's left of it. Very nasty anyway.

To combat infection I would suggest Synulox (aka Noroclav, Clavaseptin, Clavamox) which would unfortunately only be available via a vet. 

Yes, ordinary seed would be fine, if you can feed it to him - he's evidently an adult.

If he was caught, it could be that he was already sick and couldn't escape quickly enough. Check inside his mouth to see if it is normal pink, healthy shade. If not, may give an indication of concurrent problem.

John


----------



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

*thankyou*

Thanks for your responses. Will try to get some medication tomorrow and some close up of the eyes and poo, and will check for further damage.
He can fly quite well and his wings and legs all seem co ordinated. He perches quite soundly and is not wobbly in any way. 
When I feed him water, he seems to be taking it a bit better each time, but when iI try to dip his beak into the runny feed he sems to only take small amounts. His right side seems to heave quite heavily as he swallows as though there is some discomfort.
How do i tell if it a cock or hen bird.?
I will give him another feed and drink tonight before bed and hope he will be OK in the morning. i will post a thread when i come home from work.
Thanks again, to you all, It is nice to know there are people out there wanting to help.
Redleg.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hmm .. mentioning that he flies quite well and can perch, if I'm understanding correctly, suggests he does have vision. Should be able to check if he can see your finger move towards him from both sides, and reacts. If a further vision check demonstrates that he is aware, I am wondering if it could be (a) severe bruising (b) ticks (strange as that may sound). 

If he shows some discomfort on one side when swallowing, it could be an injury giving some unknown internal damage, or even canker - no way to tell yet. 

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

could this be something like ornithosis?.... just in case wash your hands well after tending him..


----------



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

*Injured Collared Dove Update*

Hello again
Dove is still with us. Have had a good look and cannot see any other injuries. She is a bit ruffled at the sides and has lost a few of her smaller feathers, but all main feathers in place. Her throat looks pink, her poo is green/brown and white and still fairly solid. She is a bit messy around her bum.
She is taking liquid but only when prompted and her beak dipped in the bottle, but is still not feeding on her own and has no interest in seed when beak dipped. I have fed her some ready brek mix with a touch of sugar and salt through a small syringe so that she has had something.
I have bathed her eyes in cooled boiled salty water and they look better. Her right eye might still be there but in a poor state but i am not so sure about her left eye, that is a bit messy.
When i was checking her over today she did sem to click when taking each breath, Is this something on her lungs?
Despite all this she is perching unaided still and is preening herself. Is this a sign of improvement or just instinctive? 
I will post pictures as soon as i can.
Thanks again for all advice and support.
Redleg.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I had a similar looking injury to a Collared Dove a short while back and it also had a bad breathing problem.
Initially it was suggested it might be Ornithosis but thankfully wasn't.

AN interesting comment a member made who was helping me was that they have their sinus around the eye and so I found as the eye improved, so did the breathing. I did treat for a respiratory problem with anti-biotics but also used to spray a special bird decongestion spray in it's box and it did help.
The dove turned out to have a puncture wound to it's head as it turned out very close to the eye and the eye area had swollen badly as a result.

This is what it looked like when it came.









Obviously it may not be the same injury but I just thought it worth mentioning about the same breathing problem as it maybe connected.

Janet


----------



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

Janet
Thank you for the speedy response. What was the Antibiotic spray and where could I obtain some from.?,Please. I am after something over the counter if possible.
I hope your lovely little bird is well now.
Thanks again
Redleg.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Yes the dove made a good recovery and was released via a rescue centre with another dove.

This was one of the last pictures and shows the eye before it was released.










I got the spray off the internet I'm afraid. It's a natural herbal remedy from the Birdcare Company. It can be put in their drinking water aswell as being used as a mist. It has anti-bacterial properties but the bird was also on anti-biotics for the puncture wound.
It smelt foul by the way, like garlic. 

I will glady send you some if you send me your address via Private Message.

Janet


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi redleg,


Please waste no more time on getting an appropriate topical Antibiotic for the Eyes.

If nothing else, get some Organic raw Honey and use it, carefully dipping a Q-Tip into the room temperature or lightly warmed Honey, then applying it by lightly touching it to the upper area, where it will then distribute itself around.


I am sure you can go to any Pharmacy and get off the shelf 'Neosporin' or it's equivilent.


What kind of Seeds are you offering?


Water wise, offer 'tepid' water in a small low Tea Cup or vertical side Bowl which is at least an inch deep or more. Gently guide their Beak into it, keeping your finger tip pads on their Beak, being sensitive to if they wish to pull out, let them pull out.


Best wishes!



Phil
Lv


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Good point Phil,

I used Colloidal Silver to bathe the eyes. Can be bought from a health food shop like Holland & Barret. They would also sell Manuka Honey which is what Phil is suggesting. That's good.

Janet


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I am worried about infection harming the Eyes...


Any such conditions really need to be dealt with immediately...without delay.


----------



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

*Injured Collared Dove update*

Hello everyone
Girlie is doing OK, Still having to be fed with a pipette and beak dipped, but got some anti bacterial eye ointment today and given first treatment tonight. Her poo is fairly solid and she is still lively enough. She has tried to fly a couple of times but cannot see where she is going, so bumps into the shed wall. No further injuries as I am a few feet behind to catch her.
No discharge, smell or weeping from eyes, They seem not to be getting any worse. Still keeping eyes moist with the cooled boiled water every couple of hours.
She keeps triyng to look around and as a result goes round in circles, which I read in another thread is not uncommon.
Will keep updates coming and thank you all
Redleg.


----------



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

*Injured Collared Dove eye photos*

attached photos of eyes, sorry cannot get them any closer without them blurring.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi redleg,


This is a very unusual injury.


Images suggest there are no Eyes remaining, and that even parts of the Eye Lids had been lost.


Aggressive pecking by other Birds would tend to include the surrounding area to some degree, and enormous abrasion/rawness of Eye lids, which we do not see, and we see no pecking type injury to the surrounding area either.


Glad you got the Antibiotic Opthalmological Ointment.


If you can please, try again with the poop image - we need some images up close, and in focus.


Good going!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

The poor little soul, it's doubly bad as it affects both eyes.

WHat I do remember with the one I posted picures of was the 'third' eye had come down so to start with she looked as if there was no eye.
It gradually receded as the infection lessened.
I'm only saying this to give a glimmer of hope to your little one but realise that it maybe something totally different and far worse.

Will watch for the updates and pray there is some good under there.

Good luck,

Janet


----------



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

*Injured Collared Dove update*

Good morning.
Girlie seems comfortable this morning. She has had a good clean, beak dip drink and am now feeding her a small seed mix with a spoon.She has been fed a ready brek mix for the past couple of days but feel she could do with a more seedy mix now.her poo is a bit runnier. She seems to swallow the seed mix all right but will not take any food or water of her own accord.
have attached photo of poo and seed mix.
Going back down to her now.
Redleg.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Maybe just try having her on a folded Towel, on your Lap, as you sit.


Left hand steadying her by softly having it on her shoulders...

Right Hand in front of her.


Have plain, dry, normal, small seeds in a little Shot Glass or small Cup.


Gently massage her Beak with your finger tip pads, and see if there is any chance she will 'nuzzle' ( ask to be fed by pushing/probing with her Beak).


If so, guide her Beak into the Seeds deeply, keeping your finger tip pads on the sides of her Beak.

If not, then adjust some of your left Hand, to permit the right hand in conjunction, to open her little Beak just enough to put a small whole dry Seed into it...and repeat this a few dozen times, and she will get the idea, and begin to co-operate more with this means of feeding.


Any sort of gruel or related will have to be close to body temperature for her to accept it, if she will accept it...and, probably would be best if thinner or more watery...adding a little, genuine, actual Malt or Malt Sugar or ground Malted Barley to it will also greatly help her to accept it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Is she on a systemic Antibiotic?


If not, it might be a good idea.


----------



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

*Injured Collared Dove update*

I am putting propamidine (Chloramphenicol ) on her eyes. it is a mild anti bacterial gel.
I think she is getting some hearing back, as when I talk to her she shakes her head. Without sounding cruel, it is quite comical, and I suppose when she is a bit better, will be something to fondly remember.
She is very skittish at present and is very reluctant to be handled. I am constantly talking to her and rubbing her gently so that she gets used to me and feels no threat when I am with her. I encourage my son to do the same when he is checking her.
At present I am wrapping her in a towel so that she does not struggle when I feed her. She seems to swallow OK and I have had no adverse effects to feeding her so far.
With regard to the picture of the poo I sent earlier, I have noticed that the bulkier part of her poo is sticking onto the feathers around her bottom. just thought I would mention this as the photo may indicate she is empty and watery only. Should I trim around her bottom to stop this.? At present I am cleaning her with tissue.
Thanks again for your support and encouragement.
Redleg.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Doves are usually pretty shy...an very sensitive.

All Birds are very sensitive to matters of Balance and poise, ( and a Blind Bird, especially ) and this is a lot of what they resent or object to when being handled.


See Post No. 11, here -

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/injured-east-bay-pigeon-47496.html


And or allow her to stand on your Towel draped Lap...lef Hand softly on her shoulders, right Hand pretend 'pecking' ( she will be able to hear the sound of the Seeds being moved by your finger tip), etc...take your time with these things, these things take time.

Talk to her a lot even, tones of voice which are intrinsic to emotional careing and so on...this can help, also, for now, it is how she knows where you are. Offer praise and admirations.


Do everything slowly, and very gently, and respect her need to feel secure, and her need to be in a normal poise/pose.

Do these things, and there will be no need of wrapping her in a cloth...and, it will also gradually put her at ease and reduce stress and worry.


If poops have been adhering to her Vent area, then we will have to insult her sense of Balance - 


Hold her vertically with Wings against her Body, in your left hand, so a light stream of coolish ( not cold, but just less than warm ) Water, flowing from the Kitchen or Bathroom Tap, can play over her Vent area...and, with finger tip pads, gently massage the Feathers, even into the root of the Tail, and get all of it off...having it dissolve and be carried away by the Water...blot dry.

Keep an eye on this, and repeat whenever needed.


Poops look 'messy'...and this can be from stress, diet, illness, or all three.


Poos proper of course are the fecal matter component...along with this are the Urates or Urine, which in Birds is normally a White paste.


Are the Urates unambiguously 'White', when seen in good, strong light? And a three dimensional 'Paste'?

If any tinge or 'yellow', or if Urates are like liquid paint, instead of 'Paste', let us know.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

*Injured Collared Dove update*

Good afternoon
Girlie is doing fine, although she was a bit under the weather over the weekend.
Her eyes are not weeping and seem to be healing over nicely, despite the severe nature of them.
She is still not feeding on her own yet, but I am feeding her seeds every few hours and encouraging her to feed from a shallow bowl during this time. She will drink on her own when beak dipped and will drink the porridge when being fed but will not take the seeds on her own.I am happy to allow her to do this in her own time. 
I think she has some hearing back. I talk to her affectionately all the time and she loves having a little rub with my finger around her neck area. I think she feels it is another bird preening her.
I have cleaned her vent area and she is staying clean at present. Her poo is occasionally a bit light green and almost liquid jelly'y.Some of her poos are nornal and her whites, when so, are nice and clean, and 3 dimensional .I think I am going to call her Polly until I find out if she is a fella!
she looks at bit worse for wear and I do think she is an older bird.
She is delightful however and I am hoping she recovers sufficiently to help me potter about in the shed. Every day is a bonus and I hope another step along her road to recovery and a safe life.
She deserves it.Thank you all again for your advice
Redleg


----------



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

*Injured Collared Dove update*

Girlie last night after feeding.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

redleg said:


> Hello everyone
> Girlie is doing OK, Still having to be fed with a pipette and beak dipped, but got some anti bacterial eye ointment today and given first treatment tonight. Her poo is fairly solid and she is still lively enough. She has tried to fly a couple of times but cannot see where she is going, so bumps into the shed wall. No further injuries as I am a few feet behind to catch her.
> No discharge, smell or weeping from eyes, They seem not to be getting any worse. Still keeping eyes moist with the cooled boiled water every couple of hours.
> She keeps triyng to look around and as a result goes round in circles, which I read in another thread is not uncommon.
> ...



Hi Redleg,


Just so you know, cool, boiled Water will not keep any wound moist, it will cause it to dry out.

It will also sting unless it is a Saline solution.

The Antibiotic Ointment WILL keep things moist.


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

redleg said:


> Good afternoon
> Girlie is doing fine, although she was a bit under the weather over the weekend.
> Her eyes are not weeping and seem to be healing over nicely, despite the severe nature of them.
> She is still not feeding on her own yet, but I am feeding her seeds every few hours and encouraging her to feed from a shallow bowl during this time. She will drink on her own when beak dipped and will drink the porridge when being fed but will not take the seeds on her own.I am happy to allow her to do this in her own time.
> ...



What kind of Seeds are you feeding?


And, in your estimation, what volume in dry measure, of Seeds, has she been getting each day?


Does she allow you to open her Beak to put a Seed in, without resisting or protesting too much, knowing you are feeding her?


----------



## redleg (Sep 29, 2010)

*Injured Collared Dove update*

Hello again
Saline solution is being used.
Assorted seeds including corn, maize, sunflower hearts. safflower hearts, conditioning mix
I normally feed her about 25 seeds at a time and let her drink what liquid she wants if she will take it. She does not open her beak voluntarily yet.
Redleg


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh...okay...


You can lightly tap the end of her Beak with each Seed, before opening the Beak and putting it in.

Also, you can try opening her Beak, wedging part of a finger tip into it to hold it open a moment, and bring up ( with the other hand ) a small Seed Bowl, so her Beak is into the Seeds, then, in pulling out your finger tip, her Beak will close on a Seed...and, in this way, gradually build a means of her pecking or gobbling from a Seed Bowl.


----------

